# How to teach spin???



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

My GSD is very big so I can't do what I have seen in the videos. My arm does not reach that far..so is there another way to teach my dog to spin. I have him sit and go in a circle with a treat but can't go around him to where he would follow it. We tried a lazer pointer but he gets so excited with that he doesn't focus on me. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd give up on the lazer pointer- it can lead to OCD behavior. Have you tried holding the treat in front of him, hold your arm out straight and turn around yourself? That way he'd follow it in a small circle.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe use a stick and string and tie the treat to the end?


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I did turn around but it didn't work. I might try the stick..it is worth trying. If I had longer arms maybe it would work. In the video it was a lab and he just spun around following the guys arm but my dog is too long for that and too big..he just got confused.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is suuuper long as well.

I taught it by using a food lure.

I would take the treat, present it right at the tip of his nose and make a big circle with my hand slowly, ensuring he was following. Step into the dog if you need too.

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can you post the video you're referring to?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I teach it the way elizabeth described, treat right in front of nose, make an arc with your arm, doesn't have to be a long arm

Masi is a long, big girl, and she learned using a food lure, and does a nice tight spin. Now I just have to open my hand and say "spin"...when I want her to go in the opposite direction it's "around' and I use the other hand..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ditto the above method of food lure. I say "circle" for the command, then used the lure, then clicked and reward when he completed the circle. Now I just give the command and a little arm twirl (no food reward or anything anymore) and he spins in a fast circle


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I teach it the way Elisabeth described too. It doesn't require long arms.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Once again, clicker is ideal for this.... cause you click when they start to turn... then when they turn more.... then more.... more...........





 




 
How about a backwards spin?





 
so don't need a long arm at all!

Here's with a big dog..(though this dog already knows the trick I think) and no clicker.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I watched the last video posted but he is not following. I am probably doing something wrong but I will keep trying. Thx


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Please re-read the laser pointer warning, and don't use it for training.
Depends on the dogs agility level...some aren't agile enough to be a noodle! 
Onyx is one of them that can't really spin her body. 
Karlo on the other spectrum is the same structure as her(they are both long bodied, and 26-27" tall-90#), and can turn his body into a U shape. 

If you food lure the head(nose), the tail will follow, unless the dog is not limber.


----------

